# Urgent Rental Needed Cuautla/Cuernavaca



## TCan (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi everyone. New to the board. I need a place for myself (female) and my 1 year old as well as my pets. Sorry but it has to be cheap and anywhere in the Cuautla / Cuernavaca area. Long story but I've just found out that we need to move immediately and it would be greatly appreciated if anyone can help out. Shared space is perfectly fine. We're in Cuautla right now but can relocate anywhere reasonably close by.

Thank you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TCan said:


> Hi everyone. New to the board. I need a place for myself (female) and my 1 year old as well as my pets. Sorry but it has to be cheap and anywhere in the Cuautla / Cuernavaca area. Long story but I've just found out that we need to move immediately and it would be greatly appreciated if anyone can help out. Shared space is perfectly fine. We're in Cuautla right now but can relocate anywhere reasonably close by.
> 
> Thank you


This is not the place to post ads for places to live. To post those, you need to pay for a premium membership and put it in the classified section. However, you can post here asking people for information about finding places to live. 

Since you are already in Cuautla, maybe you don't need that kind of help. In which case, I should probably just delete this thread.


----------



## charlie131120 (Nov 30, 2013)

TCan said:


> Hi everyone. New to the board. I need a place for myself (female) and my 1 year old as well as my pets. Sorry but it has to be cheap and anywhere in the Cuautla / Cuernavaca area. Long story but I've just found out that we need to move immediately and it would be greatly appreciated if anyone can help out. Shared space is perfectly fine. We're in Cuautla right now but can relocate anywhere reasonably close by.
> 
> Thank you


I'd probably get my hand slapped if I posted a link to another site - so - do a google search on "yahoo cuernavaca group". You will find lots of rental related info.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

CuernAds is the Yahoo Group to ask. 

I didn't get the point the Moderator was trying to make as this was certainly not a commercial post


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> CuernAds is the Yahoo Group to ask.
> 
> I didn't get the point the Moderator was trying to make as this was certainly not a commercial post


Forum Rule #10. *Do not use the forum as a place for advertising.*

1. You may not make posts to promote commercial, personal, or not-for-profit websites, products, or services


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> CuernAds is the Yahoo Group to ask.
> 
> I didn't get the point the Moderator was trying to make as this was certainly not a commercial post


The rules page for this site bans both commercial and personal ads. A post in the form of "apartment wanted" is a classified ad, and prohibited, even though there is no company or profit motive involved.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

It sounds to me like this poster is a single mother of a young child in a bit of a crisis - or at least urgent - situation. I'm glad you haven't deleted it yet, Tundra, even though by the letter of the law it might qualify to be deleted. To the original poster - you need to have more posts before you can communicate via private messaging (PM) - I think it is 5 total? I could then PM you, and I could see if any of our contacts in Tepoztlan know of rental availability (since you are in Cuautla I presume you know where Tepoz is). My contacts are all local Tepoztecos, so hopefully they may know of something affordable. I'm currently in Toronto, so I can't go looking myself!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> It sounds to me like this poster is a single mother of a young child in a bit of a crisis - or at least urgent - situation. I'm glad you haven't deleted it yet, Tundra, even though by the letter of the law it might qualify to be deleted. To the original poster - you need to have more posts before you can communicate via private messaging (PM) - I think it is 5 total? I could then PM you, and I could see if any of our contacts in Tepoztlan know of rental availability (since you are in Cuautla I presume you know where Tepoz is). My contacts are all local Tepoztecos, so hopefully they may know of something affordable. I'm currently in Toronto, so I can't go looking myself!


That is the only reason this whole thread was not deleted.


----------

